# Back Again



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi,

yesterday I went to my watchmaker to get a pocket watch back, that I have since November 2006 but that won't like to run properly since then. It is a pocket

watch from the not-so-well-known Eugene Jeanjaquet, born in 1861 as osn of the watchmaker FrÃ©dÃ©ric Jeanjaquet and FÃ©lice Vivot. He made his

apprenticeship at his fathers manufacture and worked then 8 month in a company in Montbeliard (france). Then he was a clock maker in Fleurier (swiss) until

1917.

This was the state when I bought it:










As you will see, the face of the watch was not the reason for my purchase, it was the movement, in which I fell in love *lol*:










First I put some hands on it and repaired the big crack on the dial:










But the watch won't run as it should and so after a very long time I brought it to my watchmaker, after several tries on my own. He did then some things that

I can't do, e.g. polishing the pivots.

Well, now I got the watch back, right into my jeans pocket. 

Andreas


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very nice Andreas.

Indeed the movement is superb. Congratulations.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Superb indeed Andreas, that movement is just a work of art


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


>


I can only echo what has been said above but I just wanted to say what a super photograph this is - congratulations Andreas


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Woaaaaah that is niceeee, pure work of art - what a modest dial, it's really funny how the watchmakers spent ages decorating the parts that most people would probably never see, they didn't leave a stone unturned when it came down to honest quality.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Has anyone noticed that little fly on the pendant bow (right side at 3 o'clock) on the movement photo? *lol*

Andreas


----------

